# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > Communiqus >  HP simplifie le stockage et la scurisation des donnes

## Mejdi20

*HP simplifie le stockage et la scurisation des donnes*

ISSY LES MOULINEAUX, le 24 septembre 2010  Pour aider les PME  stocker et  protger leurs donnes, HP annonce des solutions dans sa gamme HP Just Right IT destine aux PME avec le HP StorageWorks P4000 Virtual SAN APPLIANCE pour Hyper-V, la baie HP StorageWorks P2000 G3 Modular Smart (MSA) et la suite logicielle HP Data Protector Express 5.0.

Pour rpondre aux besoins des PME dans la gestion et la protection de leurs donnes, le HP StorageWorks P4000 Virtual SAN APPLIANCE pour Hyper-V, la baie HP StorageWorks P2000 G3 Modular Smart (MSA) et la suite logicielle HP Data Protector Express 5.0 apportent des solutions simples et abordables en simplifiant le stockage et la scurisation des donnes. Cela permet aux entreprises de se concentrer sur linnovation au lieu de soccuper de leur infrastructure informatique.

Simplifier la virtualisation de linfrastructure et accompagner la  croissance de lespace de stockage des PME entraine souvent des cots et des difficults pour le partage des ressources qui sont un frein  ladoption des serveurs virtuels. Le HP StorageWorks P4000 Virtual SAN Appliance (VSA) est une solution logicielle qui leur permet facilement et de manire abordable de construire un rseau de stockage pour les serveurs virtuels sans investir dans le stockage physique.

HP VSA P4000 permet aux PME de sorganiser de manire modulaire et de faire voluer leurs infrastructures informatiques en fonction de lvolution de leurs besoins. Les produits P4000 ont une base commune et peuvent ainsi tre grs par une simple console. En complment, HP VSA intgre une structure automatise pour simplifier laccs aux applications Microsoft et rduit le temps ncessaire  la sauvegarde des donnes.

HP VSA peut tre dploy sur des machines virtuelles Microsoft Hyper-V ou VMware.

*Simplifier la gestion des donnes*

De nombreuses entreprises grent un grand nombre de donnes sur des serveurs tournant sur des OS htrognes avec des applications multiples et avec diffrentes bases de donnes. Une baie de stockage partage assure une disponibilit accrue et amliore la gestion des donnes. De plus, la gestion du stockage des donnes doit tre simplifie et doit tre peu onreuse pour les PME.

La gamme de baies HP StorageWorks P2000 G3 Modular Smart Array offre de grandes performances et une meilleure flexibilit de stockage pour un prix abordable. Sa simplicit et sa facilit dutilisation sont idales pour les PME en pleine volution, qui souhaitent investir dans des solutions tout en anticipant des besoins futurs.

La gamme P2000 G3 offre les options de connectivit Fibre Channel, Fibre Channel et iSCSI, iSCSI ou SAS pour rpondre  la prfrence de lutilisateur en termes dinfrastructure rseau pour le stockage.

La nouvelle baie HP StorageWorks P2000 G3 iSCSI 10GbE MSA est quipe dune connectivit  grande vitesse qui est 10 fois plus rapide que la gnration prcdente de solutions iSCSI. (1)

*Les avantages pour lutilisateur sont :*

-          une capacit dvolution amliore  avec des configurations jusqu 96 disques de 3,5" ou 149 disques de 2,5" soit une capacit maximale suprieure  192To ;

-          une volution simple pour les utilisateurs actuels de MSA2000 et des outils de transfert de donnes qui simplifient la mise  jour vers des solutions P2000 G3 iSCSI 10GbE.

Simplifier la protection des donnes de lentreprise Disposer dune solution de sauvegarde et de rcupration en cas de perte de donnes est essentielle pour toute entreprise. Pour les plus petites, la solution logicielle HP Data Protector Express 5.0 est la solution idale de sauvegarde et de rcupration des donnes. Elle est facile  utiliser et se gre simplement. Elle protge les solutions indpendantes comme le nouveau HP ProLiant MicroServer, mais aussi de petits rseaux sous Windows, Linux et NetWare.

*Les avantages pour lutilisateur sont :*

-          un meilleur rapport qualit-prix de loffre de licence tout inclus, bas sur le nombre de serveurs  protger. Chaque licence de serveur inclut toutes les fonctions du Data Protector Express ;

-          une gestion simplifie des sauvegardes chiffres ; une rcupration automatise et une application de sauvegarde en ligne ;

-          une flexibilit accrue avec un choix de supports de stockage, incluant des bandes, des disques et des CD/DVD.

Plus dinformations  propos des solutions HP StorageWorks destines aux PME/PMI sur :

www.hp.com/storage/highlights

Prix et Disponibilits : (2)

Produits disponibles  partir du 27 septembre 2010 :

-          HP Virtual SAN Appliance : 4 535 pour une licence et un support technique dun an.

-          HP StorageWorks P2000 G3 iSCSI 10GbE MSA avec double contrleurs : 9 270 .

-          Les licenses HP Data Protector Express 5.0 sont disponibles pour 1, 3 ou 10 serveurs. Pour loption 1, le prix est de 500 . Il est de 1 130  pour loption 3 et 2 200  pour loption 10.

----------

